# Children with diabetes at school - Diabetes UK



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2015)

With the new school term approaching, here's the link to Diabetes UK's information and support fr parents and children 

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Schools/


----------

